# New XBOX360 Dashboard update restores HD install to banned consoles...



## The Groke (Apr 7, 2010)

...apparently!

Which is nice. I bought a 120Gb a while back to install my games and thus was most miffed when my 'box got ban-hammered and I lost the ability to HD install.

Apparently the new dashboard update which includes external USB drive functionality re-instates the ability to install to the local HD on a banned machine.

Will be downloading the update from external sources tonight and trying it!


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2010)

Update:

Yes indeed it does!

My neutered Xbox is now slightly less neutered - at least I can play my dodgy rips nice and quietly from the HDD again.


----------



## bmd (Apr 8, 2010)

Strange. I wonder whether it was a mistake they remedied in this update or something else. 

I suppose being able to play games from the HDD does make the experience slightly better, so why are they helping people who've got a banned console?


----------



## The Groke (Apr 8, 2010)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Strange. I wonder whether it was a mistake they remedied in this update or something else.
> 
> I suppose being able to play games from the HDD does make the experience slightly better, so why are they helping people who've got a banned console?



Who knows!

It _may_ be an intentional/unavoidable side effect of the new USB functionality the patch introduced; you can now save/install games to a generic external USB.

It _might_ just be that they decided it was a petty and pointless move in the first place!

I still can't get the machine online after all - it never really made any sense for them to remove that functionality with the banhammer.


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2010)

i play all mine for the HDD anyway with my J-Tag'd 360 

really is worth getting hold of one now if you can before they become even more like rocking horse shit...


----------



## cybershot (Apr 8, 2010)

Surely locking out the hard drive and making the console less usable was possibly a court room scenario that was looking likely? An Xbox isn't cheap. Fair enough banning from live, but blocking the disc access was probably going too far. At least many people can now use their consoles again in this manner.

To be honest, I suspect it will have something to do with how Natel will work and if people on banned consoles can't use it then the likelyhood is it's less £ for them from hardware, which is where they make most of their money after live.


----------

